# I booked another make-up gig!



## amoona (Oct 4, 2006)

I may not have heard from MAC yet (even though it's been one day) but I booked yet another make-up gig. I'm going to be doing a photo shoot on Saturday! It's another unpaid gig but I get photos for my nonexisting portfolio. So I'm gonna be taking as many gigs as possible until I have enough photos to have an actual portfolio.

I don't have any foundations though, but both gigs I'm doing have their models bringing their own foundation. I was thinking of just purchasing every shade of mac foundation lol. Or maybe the new studio mist. We shall see ...


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats on your gig!

In the hauls thread a specktrette just posted what she got for her kit, you dont need every shade of foundation but like on in each tone to start out with. Theres nothign wrong with having your models bring their own fndt when your just startin out  : )


----------



## aziza (Oct 5, 2006)

I would suggest that you buy both the KO and Shinto RCMA palettes from camerareadycosmetics.com. They're $40 a pop and all together they add up to 32 shades! I just bought tham and I love them. The finish is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can add some pics if you'd like.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 9, 2006)

:congrats:

you don't need to buy a lot of foundation colors you know. I don't think having your models bring their own foundation is a good idea though (not even as a beginer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ). It's not very pro and that's what your going for right. Plus what if the foundation she/they brings does not match the skin?. This is for your portofolio and you want it to be good! You can buy some dark, medium and light colors and custom blend them to the models skin. Hope this helps


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2006)

that's awesome girl! congrats!!!


----------



## amoona (Oct 10, 2006)

MACVirgin, sadly I'm a pretty broke college student and can't afford to buy any foundations at the moment. I get what you're saying though, and I wish the situation was different but I wasn't even getting paid for the job and money doesn't grow on trees. haha.

But it's a good thing I didn't buy anything for this shoot! I winded up getting flaked on! I went all the way to San Jose from San Francisco, it's about 45 minutes away, and I got stood up. The lady in charge of the photo shoot had her phone off and never even called me.

The day before I had a fashion show that I booked and I was the only make-up artist there for 25 girls!!! At least I'm getting sent a bunch of CDs and I'll have tons of pictures for my portfolio but man was that tiring. I'm fasting and I'm supposed to break my fast at sunset ... I didn't get to eat until 11 pm!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 10, 2006)

aww sorry to hear that happen to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... what a stupid cow she is!! blehhhhh!!

I understand what you are saying though


----------

